# Can HAMMER2 filesystem be used in FreeBSD?



## zoujiaqing (Feb 6, 2020)

I see HAMMER2 filesystem is fast.

Can support FreeBSD for boot and storage?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2020)

No and no.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> No and no.


Thank you! - -


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 8, 2020)

You have two options my friend. 

The first option if you have the skills, is to begin porting hammer2 to FreeBSD. I am sure the DragonFly community will be very supportive. The second option is to simply use DragonFlyBSD.


----------



## mark_j (Feb 9, 2020)

(as an aside...)
I think this is a symptom of another issue: People see BSD in the initials and think they're all the same.
NetBSD <> OpenBSD <> DragonflyBSD <> FreeBSD.

(Even the guys on BSD Now #335 fell into that trap)

This is unlike Linux, where Debian/Linux == Redhat/Linux in that they're basically the same, just different packages/management. You can run XFS on Debian just as easily as on Redhat.

Time for a name change. FreeFlix gets my vote.


----------

